# LBCF question on the church



## Matthew1344 (Sep 26, 2014)

> No church members, upon any offence taken by them, having performed their duty required of them towards the person they are offended at, ought to disturb any church order, or absent themselves from the assemblies of the church, or administration of any ordinances, upon the account of such offence at any of their fellow members, but to wait upon Christ, in the further proceeding of the church.



What does this mean?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 26, 2014)

Not an LBCF man, but I presume it means that after the person has informed the person that offended them following the order of Matthew 18, he should not separate from the congregation but wait for the church officers to follow through with any discipline.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, it means that having a dispute with a fellow church member is not good grounds for leaving the congregation.


----------



## eqdj (Sep 30, 2014)

This language came from the Savoy Declaration of Faith
Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------

